# Shimano reels up for your consideration



## DjDube

All reels cleaned, lubed, greased and new drags, some had new pinions installed to bring back to original specifications . Left on money 💰 as found if you want a braid backing. Located in S.Jersey


----------



## BeachBob

It would help if you posted asking prices ... I think that might be a forum rule.


----------



## DjDube

More than a fair price(s) for the 2000 charter specials, I think $55.00 + shipping & insurance. The Speed master(s) $50.00+s & I.


----------



## Gorge

What are the specs on the non-levelwind reels


----------



## Arnav

Gorge said:


> What are the specs on the non-levelwind reels



.... was wondering as well.
FYI ..


----------

